
It's time to change how we build startups - jrich9182
https://www.awakenedfounders.com/why/
======
ztratar
Founder fatigue is a serious problem, so it's nice to see something --
anything -- being done about it.

I'm curious how the hyper-logical mindset of most founders will mix with the
spiritual ethos of this calling. I think there's certainly potential, but also
some controversy.

Good luck with it!

